# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  خطا در sp

## ordebehesht

با سلام مشکل این SP  چیه چرا خطای زیر رو میده برا حلش چه باید بکنم

create procedure SP_GetSelectedTopRadeh
@Page int,
@PageSize int,
@PageLastSize int
as
begin
if(@Page=1)
 select top (@PageSize) RadehTitle, RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners
else if(@Page>1)
 select top (@PageSize) RadehTitle , RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners where RadehCode NOT IN 
 (select top (@PageLastSize) RadehTitle , RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners)
end


متن خطا

Msg 116, Level 16, State 1, Procedure SP_GetSelectedTopRadeh, Line 11
Only one expression can be specified in the select list when the subquery is not introduced with EXISTS.

----------


## hamid_hr

وقتی میزنین not in و بعدش یک سلکت، باید یک column به عنوان خروجی در سلکت وجود داشته باشه ولی مال شما دو تا ستون خروجی داره

----------


## mp2009

دقیقا همونجور که دوستمون گفت در دستوز in فقط یه فیلد باید انتخاب بشه
اینم اصلاح شدش


create procedure SP_GetSelectedTopRadeh
@Page int,
@PageSize int,
@PageLastSize int
as
begin
if(@Page=1)
 select top (@PageSize) RadehTitle, RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners
else if(@Page>1)
 select top (@PageSize) RadehTitle , RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners where RadehCode NOT IN
 (select top (@PageLastSize)  RadehCode from TB_DocumentOwners)
end

----------

